# Touchpad envy



## silverbeard (Nov 28, 2016)

I have recently purchased a thinkpad to have a computer I can dedicate to using BSD (and learning it!) for.

I hate to ask this but I think someone may have come across this before.  I have a Thinkpad T440 which has a pretty unique touchpad.  I installed openbsd on it and every feature on the touchpad works beautifully but I have decided for several reasons to move back to freebsd.

The only problem is by default the touchpad works beautifully in openbsd but in freebsd it's pretty bad.  I was wondering if someone could give me pointers on where to start reading/looking on finding out how to get the openbsd config to freebsd.

EDIT: To expand on what it's missing.  Two finger scrolling, and proper left clicking.  On openbsd and linux you can depress the entire touchpad (its unique like that) to left click.  In freebsd you have to try to tap on the touchpad without depressing it because depressing does not register as a left click.

Should I be looking into moused or synaptics?  Would they have a configuration file I could find on openbsd and move over to freebsd?


----------



## aragats (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm using T430 for long time. Synaptics does not work well in Xorg, I went moused(8) way, below is my configuration:
/boot/loader.conf:
	
	



```
hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"
```
/etc/sysctl.conf:
	
	



```
hw.psm.synaptics.touchpad_off: 0
hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_div_max: 150
hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_div_min: 100
hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_min_delta: 50
hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_ver_area: -600
hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_hor_area: 0
hw.psm.synaptics.taphold_timeout: 125000
hw.psm.synaptics.tap_min_queue: 2
hw.psm.synaptics.tap_max_delta: 80
hw.psm.synaptics.div_len: 100
hw.psm.synaptics.div_max_na: 30
hw.psm.synaptics.div_max: 17
hw.psm.synaptics.div_min: 9
hw.psm.synaptics.weight_len_squared: 2000
hw.psm.synaptics.weight_previous_na: 20
hw.psm.synaptics.weight_previous: 6
hw.psm.synaptics.weight_current: 3
hw.psm.synaptics.multiplicator: 10000
hw.psm.synaptics.window_max: 10
hw.psm.synaptics.window_min: 4
hw.psm.synaptics.na_left: 1600
hw.psm.synaptics.na_bottom: 1408
hw.psm.synaptics.na_right: 563
hw.psm.synaptics.na_top: 1783
hw.psm.synaptics.margin_left: 200
hw.psm.synaptics.margin_bottom: 200
hw.psm.synaptics.margin_right: 200
hw.psm.synaptics.margin_top: 200
hw.psm.synaptics.max_width: 10
hw.psm.synaptics.max_pressure: 220
hw.psm.synaptics.min_pressure: 16
hw.psm.synaptics.two_finger_scroll: 0
hw.psm.synaptics.directional_scrolls: 0
```
/etc/rc.conf:
	
	



```
moused_enable="YES"
moused_flags="-F 200 -A 1.2 -a 1.2 -r high"
```
/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-mouse.conf:
	
	



```
Section "ServerLayout"
   Identifier "thinkpad"
   Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
EndSection
```
As you can see, I don't use two finger scroll, but you can easily enable it.


----------



## silverbeard (Nov 29, 2016)

aragats Thank you!  It works perfectly now.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 29, 2016)

Looks like there is some recent activity on touchpads:

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/svn-src-head/2016-November/093298.html


----------



## holala (May 29, 2020)

Just installed 12.1-RELEASE and was struggling with the touchpad when I hit this topic. aragats solution works well! I mostly needed the touchhold function.

First I tried with the Xorg input driver - xf86-input-synaptics which works well, except the missing (or are they missing?) touchhold/tap on double touch.

Then I understood that I'll have to enable the Synaptics' kernel driver. Therefore I removed the Xorg's input driver and enabled the kernel one:
loader.conf

```
hw.psm.synaptics_support=1
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
moused_enable="YES"
```

(Not sure if moused_enable is required for X.)

And finally, what did the things for me:
/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-mouse.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"
   Identifier "thinkpad"
   Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
EndSection
```

Greetings!


----------

